# Blue Diamond Rhoms



## elim777 (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you know where blue diamond rhoms come from? where are their natural habitats? which country? which rivers ?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

elim777 said:


> Do you know where blue diamond rhoms come from? where are their natural habitats? which country? which rivers ?


they can come from any river system that rhoms inhabit. they are just a color variation not an individual species, most usualy come from peru and brazil as these 2 countries are the most common import locations


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

true blue diamonds come from Bolivia appearantly


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> true blue diamonds come from Bolivia appearantly


Where did you get this info from, I'd like to read about that.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from aquascape and a few other people...the stuff that comes from peru are just regular rhoms..like my rhom i thought it was a blue diamond rhom cause it shines blue but its just a rhom with a blue hue. True blue rhoms with actual blue scales like how a gold diamond has actual gold diamond scales, come from bolivia.

i was just searching blue diamond rhom when i found this thread and posted. A Number of members and sponsors all say that true blue diamonds come from bolivia.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

my fish was collected in Peru near the Iquitos..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> my fish was collected in Peru near the Iquitos..


yours has a special pedestal









i didnt invent the theory im just saying what ive heard


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a gold and collection point is peru


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

assclown said:


> I have a gold and collection point is peru


yeah i have seen some awesome golds from peru but im talking about true blue diamonds


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i believe they are the same, like saying i saw a great white at the coast of australia and one from washington coast, but one 
was darker, still the same fish......different collection point but same fish


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

assclown said:


> i believe they are the same, like saying i saw a great white at the coast of australia and one from washington coast, but one
> was darker, still the same fish......different collection point but same fish


this is different dude the oceans are connected..sharks and whales all migrate, a piranha is in a river where it cant go anywhere else really.

Look at the natterri...the yellow ones are called ternetzi same fish but different varient right?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you go trigg--


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> i believe they are the same, like saying i saw a great white at the coast of australia and one from washington coast, but one
> was darker, still the same fish......different collection point but same fish


this is different dude the oceans are connected..sharks and whales all migrate, a piranha is in a river where it cant go anywhere else really.

Look at the natterri...the yellow ones are called ternetzi same fish but different varient right?
[/quote]

Agree with trig...when a species gets isolated it can even evolve into a whole new species...Darwin observed this at Galapagos i believe


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

isnt that what i posted?...........same fish but different...








read the post again


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah but you can have the same great white in australia go to the washington coast. Terns and reds have been seperated for god knows how long and somehow one type has a yellow belly instead of a red...or whos to say maybe they were originally yellow and turned red. Piranha dont swim from agentina to peru and their bellys magically dont turn yellow.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

had to at some point in the evolution of the exsistance of a pygo, what about red variant
in as which i have, it looks like a tern on the top, but is very light reddish orange on the bottom?
most of the species in man down to piranhas are decendants or "variants" from one mold.

we didnt just "bang" appeare on earth, we are all related, just like animals.


----------

